# Chiller Question



## leftyblite (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm getting ready to start setting up an 80 gallon Fowler tank. I've heard and read differing opinions on whether a chiller will be needed for my tank. I live in southern California. Should I have one? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

well for the time being i wouldnt buy it just yet, but maybe in march or so i would get maybe a 1/6 HP chiller, as i know how hot it can get in summer (especially last summer) but there are always alternatives, like running fans over the water, running the a/c in the room, if your house has good insulation keeping the tank cool shouldnt be too hard, but its not a bad investment to have , im glad i bought mine which is a via aqua, about 300$ off ebay right out of the box and it kept my tank at a steady 80, while when i didnt have it run was about 88 (things tend to die off at this temp) so i would just save up for now and by the time its summer youll have no problem raising funds and setting up


----------

